# Deutschland holt Gold bei der Europameisterschaft



## geomas (18. September 2019)

Na dann herzlichen Glückwunsch den Europameistern!

Ist nur dieses eine Regionalteam aus D an den Start gegangen und aus welcher Region kam es?
Und waren alle Teams „mixed”?


----------



## angler1996 (18. September 2019)

Glückwunwsch,

nur- haben die nun  trotz oder weil eine Frau dazu gehört gewonnen?;-)))


----------



## Hering 58 (18. September 2019)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch den Europameistern!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (18. September 2019)

Da haben die Herrschaften doch einige Fische verhaftet!


----------



## Seele (18. September 2019)

Glückwunsch an die Gewinner. Spitze.


----------



## Uzz (19. September 2019)

Polizisten? Beamte!? Müssen die nicht aufgrund ihrer auch abseits des Jobs geltenden, besonderen Staatstreue solche Wettkämpfe strikt ablehnen?  Dürfen sie die "geldwerten Geschenke", die sie auf dem Bild um den Hals tragen, überhaupt annehmen? Fragen über Fragen. ^^


----------



## Andal (19. September 2019)

Es muss heissen Bob Nudd, MBE (Member of the Order of the British Empire) - Ehre wem Ehre gebührt!


----------



## hanzz (19. September 2019)

Uzz schrieb:


> Polizisten? Beamte!? Müssen die nicht aufgrund ihrer auch abseits des Jobs geltenden, besonderen Staatstreue solche Wettkämpfe strikt ablehnen?  Dürfen sie die "geldwerten Geschenke", die sie auf dem Bild um den Hals tragen, überhaupt annehmen? Fragen über Fragen. ^^


Das sind ernsthaft Fragen, die dir dazu einfallen?


----------



## Feeder-Mick (19. September 2019)

Uzz schrieb:


> Polizisten? Beamte!? Müssen die nicht aufgrund ihrer auch abseits des Jobs geltenden, besonderen Staatstreue solche Wettkämpfe strikt ablehnen?  Dürfen sie die "geldwerten Geschenke", die sie auf dem Bild um den Hals tragen, überhaupt annehmen? Fragen über Fragen. ^^


Natürlich dürfen Beamte / Polizisten an Sportlichen Wettkämpfen teilnehmen. WO ist dein Problem ??
Ganz Nebenbei muss man nicht zwingend Polizeibeamter sein um Mitglied in einem PSV zu werden.


----------



## Minimax (19. September 2019)

Auch von mir Glückwünsche an das Meisterteam!
Da es ja anscheinend statthaft ist, total wichtige Fragen aufzuwerfen, hätte ich auch gleich noch ein paar. 
Betrachten wir das Bild von Franke beim Auswurf.
1) Benutzt sie etwa eine der angeblich unbenutzbaren Heckbremsenrolle? Oder zumindest einen Freiläufer? (Für dessen Verwendung beim Feedern ich schon mehrfach gescholten wurde.)
2) Warum ist ihr Körbchen leer? Ein Lotwurf kann es nicht sein, denn ein Vorfach ist montiert.
3) Auf dem linken Unterarm ist eine rechteckige Blaue Fläche zu erkennen, die eingetieft erscheint. Ist Franke ein etwa ein Kyborg?

Daraus ergeben sich mehrere wichtige Fragen:
- Wie kann ein Team Gold holen, das Heckbremsen/Freiläufer beim Feedern benutzt?
- Gaukelt uns die Futterindustrie nur vor, dass Feederkörbchen gefüllt benutzt werden sollten?
- Sind alle Anglerinnen Kyborgs, und dürfen diese überhaupt an Wettbewerben teilnehmen?
-Träumen Roboter von elektrischen Schafen?

Fragen über Fragen,

Minitruther


----------



## Uzz (19. September 2019)

Das ist kein Bild beim Auswurf. Sie hat frisch eingeholt und versucht im Gegensturm den Korb unter Kontrolle zu bringen.


----------



## schwerhoeriger (19. September 2019)

Na,

wenn Sie mal nicht Ihre Wurfweite einstellt!
Da gratuliere ich mal zum Erfolg und danke für die recht sinnfreie Kommentare. 

Grussen Michael


----------



## Taxidermist (19. September 2019)

Mich würde auch interessieren, ob diese Polizisten vom Dienst frei gestellt werden, zum Angeln?
Bei der Bundeswehr gibt es ja ähnlich bezahlte Sportler, die sich dem Sport widmen dürfen, dafür aber bezahlt werden und nicht den normalen Dienst verrichten müssen.
Gewisse Erfolge müssen dafür wohl nachgewiesen werden. Dieser Titel wäre ja ein solcher Erfolg für die Mannschaft.

Jürgen


----------



## Tricast (19. September 2019)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Mich würde auch interessieren, ob diese Polizisten vom Dienst frei gestellt werden, zum Angeln?
> Bei der Bundeswehr gibt es ja ähnlich bezahlte Sportler, die sich dem Sport widmen dürfen, dafür aber bezahlt werden und nicht den normalen Dienst verrichten müssen.
> Gewisse Erfolge müssen dafür wohl nachgewiesen werden. Dieser Titel wäre ja ein solcher Erfolg für die Mannschaft.
> 
> Jürgen



Denke schon dass die für die EM vom Dienstherren Sonderurlaub bekommen haben. Jedenfalls kenne ich das so. Aber nicht verwechseln mit Leistungssportler z.B. bei der BW.

Gruß Heinz


----------

